# Problemas con el archivo libexpat y el comando revdep-rebuil

## joaking5

Que tal, Actualice el portage y cuando reinicio mi sistema me envia un error al cargar y comapartir la libreria libexpath.so.0, he estado leyendo en el foro y la sloucion es correr el comando revdep-rebuild; El problema conmigo es que cuando  escribo el comando en mi consola me envia como resultado "command not found " "comando no encontrado" por eso recurro nuevamente con ustedes para ver si alguien puede ayudarme

----------

## jgascon

La herramienta revdep-rebuild viene en el paquete gentoolkit. Instálalo con emerge:

```

emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit

```

----------

## achaw

Otra cosa, en cuanto a libexpat...Hay miles de post ya que MUCHISIMOS usuarios tuvimos problemas con esto. La respuesta, esta en los foros.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Otra cosa, en cuanto a libexpat...Hay miles de post ya que MUCHISIMOS usuarios tuvimos problemas con esto. La respuesta, esta en los foros.
> 
> Saludos

 

Hey pive! de veras necesitas ser tan descortes?? Valgame Dios si quiere preguntar dejalo que pregunte.... si ya han preguntados otros miles pues cual es el problema uno mas! siempre hay y habran personas dispuestas a responder algo claro y correcto mas alla de una pesadez tan clásica como "Hay miles de post ya que MUCHISIMOS usuarios tuvimos problemas con esto. La respuesta, esta en los foros."

tal vez es una buena idea colocar algo asi para elevar tu numero de post. a casi todo el mundo podrias decirle "Hay miles de post ya que MUCHISIMOS usuarios tuvimos problemas con esto. La respuesta, esta en los foros."

Ya che intenta ser mas cordial y mas generoso con el conocimiento!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Stolz en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-378005.html wrote:*   

> Usa la 'Opción de búsqueda del foro'. No cuesta nada buscar antes de preguntar. Es muy incómodo leer y contestar siempre las mismas dudas, una y otra vez, algunas planteadas con a penas unas horas de diferencia. Por defecto no se buscan mensajes en los subforos internacionales, por lo que si quieres obtener resultados del subforo en español, asegúrate de marcar "Spanish" en el campo "Foro:" de la página de búsqueda. 
> 
> Si la opción de búsqueda del foro no te da los resultados esperados, puedes mirar en las guías escritas por otros miembros de éste mismo foro, que suelen ser muy completas y abarcar muchos aspectos.

 

Para ser sincero, hoy cuando entré al foro mas temprano vi este mensaje y nadie lo había respondido todavía. No lo respondí simplemente por que ya está mas que trillado el tema, como dice Achaw.

Salud!

**EDITO** Me quedé pensado... Aumentar el número de posts? ?¿?¿? JA! No creo... O espero que no, mejor dicho.  :Very Happy: 

Sería ridículo, como si alguien se creyera que por que abajo de mi nick dice l33t, soy un amplio conocedor del tema.

Si yo tuviera el control sobre el ranking ese, mi usuario todavía diría nOOb, como buen novato que soy, eso seguro.

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para ser sincero, hoy cuando entré al foro mas temprano vi este mensaje y nadie lo había respondido todavía. No lo respondí simplemente por que ya está mas que trillado el tema, como dice Achaw.
> 
> Salud!

 

Yo pense lo mismo, pero como el compañero es novato, intente dartle una "pista" antes de que postee, algo que esta tan trillado como dice Inodoro.

PD: En cuanto a rencillas personales, este no es el lugar. JotaCE,si tenes algun problema, nos manejamos por privados.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PD: En cuanto a rencillas personales, este no es el lugar. JotaCE,si tenes algun problema, nos manejamos por privados.
> 
> Saludos

 

No se trata de rencillas pero esta bien como gustes!

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Sería ridículo, como si alguien se creyera que por que abajo de mi nick dice l33t, soy un amplio conocedor del tema.

 Pues en el subforo nuestro, esto se cumple.

Y ojalá lo siga haciendo mucho tiempo!.

La gente que mas post tiene en spanish, son los que también ayudan en los demás, y mas escriben en este.

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   Otra cosa, en cuanto a libexpat...Hay miles de post ya que MUCHISIMOS usuarios tuvimos problemas con esto. La respuesta, esta en los foros.
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> Hey pive! de veras necesitas ser tan descortes?? Valgame Dios si quiere preguntar dejalo que pregunte.... si ya han preguntados otros miles pues cual es el problema uno mas! siempre hay y habran personas dispuestas a responder algo claro y correcto mas alla de una pesadez tan clásica como "Hay miles de post ya que MUCHISIMOS usuarios tuvimos problemas con esto. La respuesta, esta en los foros."
> ...

 

achaw no ha dicho ninguna mentira ni nada incorrecto en su post, aunque suene seco y algo arisco (yo también sueno así a veces, y lo prefiero antes que sonar ambiguo). Si es verdad que un novato no tiene por qué saber nada del tema, también hay gente que no entra al foro casi nunca y no tiene los temas clásicos tan trillados, cierto. Y probablemente sea el caso de joaking5. Sin embargo, para eso están los post sticky que hay al principio de cada foro.

Un ejemplo: si entras en un local y ves un signo de prohibido fumar tiene que acatarlo. Y no es excusa el hecho de que no entiendas el signo, igual que si en un país está prohibido el consumo de marihuana en la calle tampoco es excusa el desconocimiento de la ley. Precisamente con fines informativos se colocan los sticky post, y leer las normas de un sitio antes de pisarlo (o informarse en la medida de lo posible) es una norma de cortesía elemental.

No creo que sea nada personal. Y entiendo perfectamente el post de achaw, porque yo mismo a veces me canso de repetir las mismas cosas una y otra vez. Cuando me encuentro un post así, solo puedo hacer dos cosas, dependiendo del estado de ánimo del momento:

1.- pasar del tema, y dejarlo sin responder

2.- buscar yo la respuesta que debería haber buscado el dueño del hilo (y por tanto, hacer su trabajo por que él no quiso hacerlo por si mismo) y luego ponerle el enlace, reportarlo como duplicado y proveer el mismo en lace a los administradores, para que lo muevan al bloque de duplicados.

Ten en cuenta que no se trata solo de eso. Es decir, una parte de la molestia es la que me tengo que tomar yo porque el dueño del hilo no quiso hacerlo él mismo. Sino que además, todo esto es ruído y polución en el foro. Posts extra que no añaden nada beneficioso, pero si ocupan espacio, hacen más difíciles las búsquedas si no son movidos a duplicados, y encima ocupan unos recursos preciosos en los servidores de Gentoo. Como ves, la cosa no es tán sencilla como postear alegremente y que los demás se preocupen de arreglarlo.

Cuando haces una búsqueda y los post irrelevantes han sido movidos a duplicados, entonces no hay problema, porque siempre llevan un link al hilo verdaderamente relevante. Pero si no se mueven a duplicados, resulta que al hacer la búsqueda ves unos 40 posts hablando de lo mismo, y entre los 40 hay uno con la solución. Eso nos pasa a todos alguna vez, y es muy molesto. Situación que no se daría si todo el mundo intentara de verdad ser algo más ordenado.

Por cierto, recuerdo al que no lo sepa que si la búsqueda del foro a veces no anda o no arroja los resultados correctos, siempre podemos usar google con el parámetro "site:". Por ejemplo, poniendo esto en la barrita de google:

```

site:forums.gentoo.org expat emerge error

```

Lo cual nos devuelve:

```

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 2.490 de expat emerge error en el dominio forums.gentoo.org. (0,41 segundos) 

```

2.490... como ves, la cosa no es tran trivial.

En cuanto a las cuentas de post, yo las erradicaría completamente. Estoy cansadísimo de ver a la gente acusando a otros de querer subir su cuenta de post. Eso cansa un poco, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que mi sueldo no va a subir por eso ni nada similar. Esas cosas tendrán lógica para una persona entre un millón, pero normalmente la gente postea con la mejor intención.

Tanto el que duplica el post como el que se lo recrimina, buscan un propósito legítimo. El uno, conseguir información, y el otro manterner accesible la que ya hay.

No tenemos que culparnos ninguno por eso, simplemente intentar hacerlo mejor la próxima vez. Ni más ni menos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Pero eso le pasa a mucha gente... a veces me he encontrado que tras poner una pregunta en este foro me han dejado como respuesta solamente un link o un breve texto como el siguiente (y no me enfado):

mirate link y este otro link2

----------

## JotaCE

Okey Okey Okey 

ya me quedo claro, mis disculpas publicas de mi parte no volvera a ocurrir   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Okey Okey Okey 
> 
> ya me quedo claro, mis disculpas publicas de mi parte no volvera a ocurrir   

 

jajaja no hombre, no pasa nada, si de equivocarse aprendemos (y el que más se equivoca soy yo, a veces preferiria morderme la lengua y no responder posts de los que no estoy seguro...pq mandar a alguien recompilar el sistema completamente de manera inecesaria jode un pelo...)

Por cierto yo también coincido con lo que hn dicho más arriba... si pudiera me pondria n00b debajo del nick del foro (en ubuntu no sé que decirte, xD, pero en gentoo me considero n00b).

----------

## i92guboj

Como dice sefirotsama, todos hemos sido novatos, y nadie nace sabiendo. 

Es más: el hecho de tener una etiqueta distinta de la de n00b no nos hace más inteligentes ni más aptos. Yo aprendo todos los días de muchos supuestos novatos, y algunos saben mucho más que yo de algunos temas. Si arriba he soltado todo el discurso ha sido para intentar que entiendan las motivaciones que pueden llevar a alguien a decir "busca antes de preguntar", y no por ninguna otra razón.

Creo que estos foros son uno de los lugares más cordiales de toda la red, y me gusta que sea así. Saludos, gente  :Smile: 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola, y bienvenido al foro joaking5, aqui tienes la solucion a tu problema:

1. Hacer el enlace simbolico a libexpat: 

```

   ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 

 
```

 Una vez arrancado gentoo con el enlace simbolico hecho, actualizamos la cache del portage: 

```

   emerge --sync. 

 

   
```

 2. Ya realizado el enlace simbolico de expat, y actualizada la cache del portage, borramos ese enlace simbolico: 

```

   rm /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 

 

   
```

 Ahora actualizamos libexpat: 

```

   emerge dev-libs/expat. 

 

 
```

 3. A mi despues de todo esto, al intentar actualizar todo el sistema me daba error al emerger hal, y era porque no tenia omitida la use zlib en el make.conf, abrimos el make.conf con nuestro editor favorito y en use anadimos: -zlib, ahora hacemos un: 

```

   emerge pciutils 

 
```

 Y ya completada la instalacion de pciutils: 

```

   emerge hal 

 

 
```

 Ya tendremos nuestro hal instalado y podremos actualizar nuestro sistema con: 

```

   time emerge -Dev --color y world 

```

 Ahora solamente paciencia para que termine de actualizar todo nuestro sistema y ya esta!  :Very Happy: 

 Saludos. 

 Espero que les sirva de ayuda.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 

 

si tienes aprecio a tu gentoo no hagas eso.

A ver chavales, al instalar el nuevo expat aparece el siguiente mensaje al finalizar :

 *ebuild de expat wrote:*   

> pkg_postinst() {
> 
> 	ewarn "Please note that the soname of the library changed!"
> 
> 	ewarn "If you are upgrading from a previous version you need"
> ...

 

asi que todo se reduce en ejecutar un revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0 -pv, lo que te sacará la lista de lo que tienes que compilar. Si estás confrome saca el -p y déjalo trabajar. Dependiendo de lo que tengas instalao, esto le puede llevar un buen rato.

 *Quote:*   

> Sería ridículo, como si alguien se creyera que por que abajo de mi nick dice l33t, soy un amplio conocedor del tema

 

completamente de acuerdo, que ponga "veteran" debajo de mi nick solo significa que escribo mas que los demás y/o que llevo mas tiempo que los demás por aqui, no significa en absoluto que yo sepa mas que los demás. Al igual i92guboj, aprendo casi a diario cosas nuevas de supuestos novatos y espero que siga siendo así  :Smile: 

saluetes

----------

## zorth

hola...

pasaba por aqui casualmente y me hizo gracia el hilo  :Smile: 

yo soy el menos adecuado para contestar dudas puesto que por aqui hay gente que me da pasadas de lejos en conocimientos aunque use gentoo desde el 2003 partiendo de una antigua 1.4 para amd...

pero, cuesta tanto el decir " mirate los foros " como:

emerge -ev world

y nada de links simbolicos a libexpat.so.0 al menos que no quieras actualizar gentoo.

saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Si decimos que mire los foros es porque no es tán sencillo.

El problema con esa librería es que muchas veces hay dependencias circulares, muchas veces pueden surgir eventualidades, dependiendo del caso contrario y el grafo de dependencias que se cree en una instalación determinada varía según los paquetes instalados, el perfil, el snapshot de portage usado, las use flags y los overlays. Todo esto está recogido en un millón de posts en los foros, y no se puede resumir en un simple "emerge -eD world".

----------

## ekz

 *joaking5 wrote:*   

> El problema conmigo es que cuando  escribo el comando en mi consola me envia como resultado "command not found " "comando no encontrado" por eso recurro nuevamente con ustedes para ver si alguien puede ayudarme

 

Hey!, joaking5 sólo quería saber cual paquete emerger para poder utilizar revdep-rebuild no se de donde se armó tanto lío   :Smile: 

SAludos

----------

## joaking5

Carambas no sabia que una pregunta generaría tanto alboroto, de haberlo sabido creo que todos dudaríamos en poder exponer nuestras dudas, aun mas nosotros los novatos, que todo problema que se nos presenta creemos que es superdifícil de resolver, mas aun si es del lugar donde trabajamos donde todo lo quieren resuelto al momento y creen que solo es cosa de oprimir una tecla y todo se resolverá en 1 segundo sumando presión, tiempo y respuesta de nuestros jefes ,lo que nos orilla a muchos a postear tan vehementemente, creo que existimos tantos que empezamos en linux y que en este tipo de foros es donde sentimos encontrar una isla en medio de la nada, y gente que te guiara o te dará un norte de donde puedes informarte, no puedo decir quien esta bien ni quien esta mal, pues entiendo las dos partes y  agradezco a todos aquellos que han respondido cada una de mis dudas por muy trilladas, comunes y hasta tontas que sean, y como menciona JotaCE a lo mejor lo descortés no es necesario como lo dice el dicho, lo cortes no quita lo valiente, y creo que cuando una pregunta se repite muchísimo ahí es donde entramos los novatos que tuvimos y recordamos cuando tuvimos el mismo problema a ayudar a los que van llegando, creo que es mas constructivo no? Y es como debería funcionar un foro de AYUDA, bueno eso creo.

Respecto a la pregunta que  hice en post, hice lo que dice jgascon , instale el gentoolkit lo cual me permitió posteriormente ya pude llevar a cabo el revdep-rebuild y a pesar de que a algunos en otros foros le sirvió en mi caso no fue asi menos aun el revdep-rebuild –p , simplemente el archivo no pudo regenerarse, solución? No hice ligas ni mucho menos, solo busque un archivo lo mas parecido a libexpath.so.0 el cual era libexpath.so.1 mismo tamaño y lo copie renombrándolo y levanto nuevamente mi servidor apache como si nada le hubiera pasado, tal ves no haya sido  la mejor solución pero el servidor funciona como si nada le hubiera pasado, pido disculpas por todo el alboroto que causo mi post y nuevamente agradezco a todos pues todos en determinado momento se han tomado su tiempo y paciencia para responder preguntas que para nosotros los novatos son la apoteosis.

----------

## zorth

hola.

has hecho algo que sirve para salir del paso. pero por lo que lei no se te ocurra actualizar tu servidor con ese link o archivo libexpat.so.0 como libexpat.so.1 porque si actualizas podria corromperse todo lo conciernente a las X. asi que te tocara quedarte ahi sin actualizar amen de los tiempos tal cual estas siempre que se trate de paquetes con dependencias de libexpat de forma directa o indirecta.

por ahora ves tirando, pero recuerda lo que te he comentado y ante la duda si al final has de actualizar... borra ese link y emerge --sync&&emerge -ev world

saludos.

----------

## josedb

si esta tan trillado porque no se hace un sticky?   

OT: http://soullost.org/gnulinux/libreria-rota-libexpat-en-gentoo/

----------

## Stolz

 *josedb wrote:*   

> si esta tan trillado porque no se hace un sticky?   
> 
> OT: http://soullost.org/gnulinux/libreria-rota-libexpat-en-gentoo/

 

Porque la solución ya está en el propio ebuild, solo hay que leer los mensajes de emerge.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Simpático este hilo. De cómo un tema tan trillado se volvió una discusión filosófica.   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

